# St. Thomas airport motel/hotel recommendations?



## dlpearson (Mar 11, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a clean, affordable motel/hotel close to the airport?  We arrive late in the evening and just need a place to sleep one night before heading to St. John the next morning.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Tia (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.virgin-islands-on-line.com/usviforum.html

is a good board to ask re this type question for current info.


----------



## irbyjr (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.emeraldbeach.com/


----------



## Loriannf (Mar 11, 2006)

*Best Western Emerald Beach*

Is very reasonable and clean.  You can also walk to the airport, but don't worry about noise; the last flight in is about 6 p.m.  If you want some reviews, post a question on the message boards at VINOW.com.


----------

